# DNP + Yohimbine



## striker4you (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a new supplier of DNP (pm me for more info) and will be running what will be my 3rd log on DNP.

Have 35 caps at around 200mg 
Current Weight is 163 poiunds
Height is 5' 7"
Goal: 9% BF
Current: 13-14%? just a guess since I had double jaw surgery and was out for about 3 months.

Will post current pic later tonight

Dosage: 
7 Days at 200mg for tolerance and assessment
Next 8 at 400mg which is probably going to be my max but I might up it up since its fairly cold where I live.

Current Diet:
Intermittent Fasting Leangains style

*DNP diet: *
Still going to be Intermittent Fasting LG style
High proteins all 7 days but higher carbs and lower fat on workouts and vice versa on non workout.

*Supplements: *
EVERYDAY
Vitamin C 
Vitamin A
Fish Oil
Yohibimine (in the form of Alphaburn)


WORKOUT DAYS:
EC stack: I used to take this everyday but I want to see if I can use it everyday other to reduce tolerance buildup.
Glycerin* Might take it, but I found that I didn't need it

*Workout:*
4x a week on Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday before noon (Typically).
I do periodization of my weights so a mix of westside and my own combo.

*Dosing Schedule:*
Going to dose with a meal so around noon each day but its late today but I'll take a cap.

*Old logs:*
DNP + Yohimbine + PreWorkout? 3rd Cycle

DNP log, first run from 12%BF-9%?

DNP PictureS:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/photo1ycn.jpg


----------



## striker4you (Feb 2, 2012)

Today took another cap at approximately 1230 after I got back from working out and i noticed something after about 3 hours. I wasn't cold. Literally, every morning since I had a blood transfusion (and was anemic) I was freezing cold but today I was fairly comfortable. This has been the fastest DNP to work for me.
Haven't started EC stack but am not tired, but lips more dry and peeing a lot more.
If anyone has any questions feel free to ask away.

My workout went fairly well, did 2x sets of trap bar squats at 225 and was winded. Walking up a flight of stairs is pretty hard for me.

Diet was excellent, high protein, medium carb, and low fat.


----------



## striker4you (Feb 5, 2012)

*February 3rd:*
But another update, yesterday my mouth was dry and still peed a lot. Don't see a lot of water retention nor exhaustion. Didnt workout yesterday will update with picture.
Ate fairly well, though did go to a pretty nice restaurant but the portions were extremely small.

*February 4th:*
Same as yesterday. Still at one cap, my mouth is still feeling a bit dry at times, but nothing bad. Had a pretty good meal for the whole day.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

Let's see some pics. I'm interested in DNP. Interested to see your results.


----------



## striker4you (Feb 6, 2012)

you can't seem my posted pics?
ill see whats up
might up to 2 caps since im fairly cold where I am (probably also due to anemia, hematocrit levels being low also)
ill post updated pics tonight


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 6, 2012)

imageshack banned IM.


----------



## striker4you (Feb 6, 2012)

oh any other you'd recommend?


----------



## SFW (Feb 6, 2012)

Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload


----------



## striker4you (Feb 7, 2012)

This is at the start of the log, pants were a bit low, sorry about that




this is for today




still at one cap
this is the strongest DNP I've used since my original supplier--stronger than D's
i might be bloating but for my last two i didn't we'll see--haven't taken EC stack yet.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 8, 2012)

Striker glad to see its working for you brother, and that its legit


----------



## striker4you (Feb 10, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Striker glad to see its working for you brother, and that its legit



Yep, its dosaged very well.
It got colder so I tried 2 caps yesterday and that hit me like a truck.
Feeling hot whole afternoon and evening.
Will probably go back to one cap--Similar to 3 caps from my first source and a lot more than my previous ones


----------



## striker4you (Feb 12, 2012)

Will post more pics soon, I was surprised at the amount of changem quite drastic but I've been carbing up this weekend. Two caps literally drains all my energy when I used it prior to eat out. You'll might notice that there is some bloating due to either alphaburn, or eviscerate + DNP use. I will stop using it this week to let the bloat subside.


----------



## striker4you (Mar 12, 2012)

exactly a month now
will post some pics
pretty surprising to say the least!


----------



## twotuff (Mar 12, 2012)

no comment


----------

